
A Whale's Afterlife - longdefeat
https://www.newyorker.com/science/elements/a-whales-afterlife
======
mothsonasloth
Footage of a Grey Whale carcass on the sea floor, from Blue Planet.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7t1WguYJyE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7t1WguYJyE)

